# My new chihuahua tattoo!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So I decided to get a new tattoo and since getting my fabulous four and falling in love with chihuahuas I opted for this fabulous design. 
And thought it was the perfect timing since my Darcy just won the famous chihuahua competition which we are both very proud of haha








I was a it nervous because I'm abit of a wimp when it comes to pain but I surprised myself and sat really well for the total of about five hours. (This wasn't the case with my last tattoo haha!)
Also the tattooist was really friendly and made me really comfortable about it all.
I hope you guys like the tattoo!
Have any of you guys got tattoos? If so, what of?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh wow!!!! I love it !!

The artist has done fab, especially the watercolour design which is from what I've heard really hard to do, its so pretty !!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Oh wow!!!! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it! I was impressed with the artist he did a great job he specialises in watercolour and not many people do in this area. Have you got any plans for a tattoo in the future?


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

I do not have a tattoo but my Hubby has had this one since 2012. It is a tattoo of our dear Chihuahua, Ren. She is deceased. 
A brief story which explains the second rather gross picture. Hubby (Tim) was complaining of leg pain for several day. This was back in March. He was hospitalize for testing and they concluded that he had a blood clot. After several days in the hospital and while in excruciating pain, it was found that he did not have a clot but a serious bone infection. The Doctor told him either have surgery or lose the leg....scary! Backtracking just a little bit. Timmy had a broken leg 35 years ago that required pins. The infection was laying dormant in his bone for 35 years!! Yes, he is now mentions in medical textbooks. Anyhow, the tattoo was originally placed on his leg as a memorial and to cover scars. Tim was sooooooo upset that the surgical site had to go through the tattoo. After sharing this with the surgeon, the Doctor skillfully cut down the tattoo image of Ren's leg. The surgery picture was the day it was done so there is a wound vac on the incision. 
Today the leg is healed and the scars are barley noticeable. The tattoo of Ren looks wonderful. All that is missing is a shadowy line of her outer leg. Tim will not have it redone.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

PearlyQ said:


> I do not have a tattoo but my Hubby has had this one since 2012. It is a tattoo of our dear Chihuahua, Ren. She is deceased.
> A brief story which explains the second rather gross picture. Hubby (Tim) was complaining of leg pain for several day. This was back in March. He was hospitalize for testing and they concluded that he had a blood clot. After several days in the hospital and while in excruciating pain, it was found that he did not have a clot but a serious bone infection. The Doctor told him either have surgery or lose the leg....scary! Backtracking just a little bit. Timmy had a broken leg 35 years ago that required pins. The infection was laying dormant in his bone for 35 years!! Yes, he is now mentions in medical textbooks. Anyhow, the tattoo was originally placed on his leg as a memorial and to cover scars. Tim was sooooooo upset that the surgical site had to go through the tattoo. After sharing this with the surgeon, the Doctor skillfully cut down the tattoo image of Ren's leg. The surgery picture was the day it was done so there is a wound vac on the incision.
> Today the leg is healed and the scars are barley noticeable. The tattoo of Ren looks wonderful. All that is missing is a shadowy line of her outer leg. Tim will not have it redone.



I am very sorry to hear about Ren. its nice that your hubby got that of her, and its amazing that is was fixable after the bone infection! 
and wow 35 years is a long time! its good you guys caught it when you did as amputation would be awful bless him. I bet you were both so worried!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love the new tattoo Jessica! The artist did such a great job. I'd love to see this as a logo on a tee. Very pretty! I have no tattoos. Quite boring haha!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love the new tattoo Jessica! The artist did such a great job. I'd love to see this as a logo on a tee. Very pretty! I have no tattoos. Quite boring haha!


Aw thanks meoshia! I'm glad you like it!
He did do great, he wanted to do it bigger though but I wanted to keep it quite small. It's the size of my palm  
The logo on a tee is a good idea, would you ever get a tattoo?


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I love it!!!! I'm a big fan of tattoos and 2 of my daughters have them. They both have a cross, and inspirational quote, one daughter has a very large sunflower (her favorites) and a wave, she is a water skier, the other has a rose, for her name Katie-Rose, and a quote to honor a friend she lost to suicide with his initials. I always wondered what I would have chose if I had thought to get one back in the day, I am just too old now! But if I were younger I now know I would want a chi tat!!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw thanks meoshia! I'm glad you like it!
> He did do great, he wanted to do it bigger though but I wanted to keep it quite small. It's the size of my palm
> The logo on a tee is a good idea, would you ever get a tattoo?



Good thinking in your part to keep it small. Chi's are such dainty little things, so getting the tattoo small is fitting. I would def never get a tattoo. I hate needles. And I dint like anything permanent lol. I'm very finicky and change my mind often. Plus I just like my skin plain. I do like tattoos on others though 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its very pretty, i love it ! i especially love how colorful it is


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

That is really well done! I love it. I have been thinking about getting a Chihuahua tattoo myself with two paw prints to represent Bella and Perse.. but I need to research tattoo artists and everything for years before I even consider it.. it will be permanent on my body and if I am paying for it.. I want someone who will be doing a really good job.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> I love it!!!! I'm a big fan of tattoos and 2 of my daughters have them. They both have a cross, and inspirational quote, one daughter has a very large sunflower (her favorites) and a wave, she is a water skier, the other has a rose, for her name Katie-Rose, and a quote to honor a friend she lost to suicide with his initials. I always wondered what I would have chose if I had thought to get one back in the day, I am just too old now! But if I were younger I now know I would want a chi tat!!!!


I love the sound of your daughters tattoos, especially the inspiration quote honouring the suicide of her friend that is really lovely of her. 
nobody is too old for a tattoo, ive seen woman 75+ getting inked! also by your photos you look young to me?! 
even though it hurt it was so worth it! I love it loads


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Good thinking in your part to keep it small. Chi's are such dainty little things, so getting the tattoo small is fitting. I would def never get a tattoo. I hate needles. And I dint like anything permanent lol. I'm very finicky and change my mind often. Plus I just like my skin plain. I do like tattoos on others though &#55357;&#56842;



yeah I agree  I was abit worried about getting another tattoo and so I had to have a good think about it a lot what made my mind up was that I knew id always love Chihuahuas and so if the tattoo was well done I would always love it so im really happy with it. also its pretty painful haha!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> its very pretty, i love it ! i especially love how colorful it is


thanks so much elaina, im happy that you like it. the colour really makes it stand out and they are my favourite colours


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordnacht said:


> That is really well done! I love it. I have been thinking about getting a Chihuahua tattoo myself with two paw prints to represent Bella and Perse.. but I need to research tattoo artists and everything for years before I even consider it.. it will be permanent on my body and if I am paying for it.. I want someone who will be doing a really good job.


thankyou sweetie! that is a lovely idea, there is some really cute paw prints tats out there. it is worth having a big think about it and finding a great artist and travelling to him/her if necessary.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I love tattoos and I LOVE your Chihuahua design! That is just so cute!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I love it!! The artist did a great job. It's the 1st time I'm seeing the water coloring and really like it. I'm not one that could have a lot of them, but I do love them and have been thinking about getting another one. I only have one.

Here is a picture of the one I have above my ankle and of course it's dog themed. It stands for my everlasting love for my dogs.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I love tattoos and I LOVE your Chihuahua design! That is just so cute!


Aw thank you I'm glad you like it, I love it too. I'm paying for it now though it's very sore ouch


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> I love it!! The artist did a great job. It's the 1st time I'm seeing the water coloring and really like it. I'm not one that could have a lot of them, but I do love them and have been thinking about getting another one. I only have one.
> 
> Here is a picture of the one I have above my ankle and of course it's dog themed. It stands for my everlasting love for my dogs.


Yeah I absolutely love the watercolour, it's my favourite type of tattoo at the moment.
I'm the same I couldn't have loads but I do love them.
Your tattoo is lovely and I love what it represents.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Good thinking in your part to keep it small. Chi's are such dainty little things, so getting the tattoo small is fitting. I would def never get a tattoo. I hate needles. And I dint like anything permanent lol. I'm very finicky and change my mind often. Plus I just like my skin plain. I do like tattoos on others though &#55357;&#56842;
> ...


Oh I can imagine the pain! I'm pretty chicken when it comes to pain. How long did your tattoo take?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I can imagine the pain! I'm pretty chicken when it comes to pain. How long did your tattoo take?


 
it took about five hours including breaks, but minus the breaks it was about 4 hours tattooing. I am a wimp too but I was pretty proud of myself for not whining when I got this haha!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a really cool tattoo! I love the watercolour effect, it's so well done!  I don't have any tattoos, but I've been thinking about getting one for a few years and if I ever do, of course it will be chihuahua related. lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's a really cool tattoo! I love the watercolour effect, it's so well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw thanks I'm glad you like it  you should deco get one its all worth it in the end!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw thanks I'm glad you like it  you should deco get one its all worth it in the end!


Yeah it just scares me. lol I don't think I'm brave enough to have a big or obvious one so I'd probably go for a tiny one on my wrist or ankle. Either a chihuahua curled in a ball sleeping or chi paw print.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Yeah it just scares me. lol I don't think I'm brave enough to have a big or obvious one so I'd probably go for a tiny one on my wrist or ankle. Either a chihuahua curled in a ball sleeping or chi paw print.


you could use numbing cream if it scares you, I use dr.numb check it out its really good #1 Numbing Cream - Dr. Numb: Recommended for Tattoos, Waxing & Other Skin Procedures - Health Certified Numbing Cream
don't get me wrong it doesn't work 100% but it does make the pain bareable or maybe I just didn't leave it on long enough. 
mine is just above my ankle I didn't want it in a very noticeable area and its not too big the Chihuahua head is about the size of my palm (not including my fingers) I like the paw print idea best you could get an actual paw print from your chis so that its exactly the same!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> you could use numbing cream if it scares you, I use dr.numb check it out its really good #1 Numbing Cream - Dr. Numb: Recommended for Tattoos, Waxing & Other Skin Procedures - Health Certified Numbing Cream
> don't get me wrong it doesn't work 100% but it does make the pain bareable or maybe I just didn't leave it on long enough.
> mine is just above my ankle I didn't want it in a very noticeable area and its not too big the Chihuahua head is about the size of my palm (not including my fingers) I like the paw print idea best you could get an actual paw print from your chis so that its exactly the same!


Good to know about the numbing cream. What scares me most is regretting the tattoo more than the pain though, but I think a tiny, not too noticeable, tattoo would be ok. Yeah the idea of having the exact paw print of one of my chis could be awesome!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > you could use numbing cream if it scares you, I use dr.numb check it out its really good #1 Numbing Cream - Dr. Numb: Recommended for Tattoos, Waxing & Other Skin Procedures - Health Certified Numbing Cream
> ...


Yeah definitely, Curtis is covered in tattoos and I mean covered on his head and everything. He really suits them though however he does regret them bless him


----------

